# BOOOOOO Andrea



## lucc19 (Feb 24, 2005)

Ok, before anyone starts freakin... listen to this, all the raptors fan's gave it to hoffa all the time, ya he sucked, but he is not to blame for bein takin that high... also hoffa played hard, ya he had no skill and was a bust, but he played hard and went after it... now andrea on the other had is a lazy **** who just wants to play SG, here are his 3 moves... he either throws it up and shoots a brick, drive a bit...fakes...and dishes it off, or drive a bit pump fake...and then throw it up and shoot a brick, now i say its time we start letin him have it.... for one he is lazy when he play's, for two it looks like he did not train in the offseason, his body looks out of shape, and 3 he's a number on pick that soon everyone will call a bust... lets face it, last year teams did not take him serious, now this year on the other hand, people D up hard on him and it shows... the guy can't do anything, his Basketball IQ is very low, he is a poor help defender and just stands at the 3 point line waitin... and everyone knows he can't get on the glass... dont get me wrong i really hope he can turn it around, but for me i dont think its right to booooo hoffa, when he gave it his all and worked hard... but we let this guy slack off and jack shots... maybe its just me and i'm a little crazy in the head, but i can't stand watchin this guy play, and next game i go to with my friends and we go with about 15-20 people, we all will boooooooo his lazy ***



P.S. in the croatian news paper, the raptors have been callin ukic for the each week for the last 4 weeks tellin him to get ready for the summer and what they want him to work on!!!! Good to heard

P.P.S, i hate kapono... bring back mo pete


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

lmao, i agree fully


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm not a Raps fan. So, it's not in my best interest to see Bargnani succeed, but do you really think getting booed by his own team's fans will help the situation. From the few times I've seen him play this year it looks like his biggest problem is a lack of self-confidence. Do you think booing him will help improve his self-confidence?

Who knows, maybe it will piss him off and light a fire under him - or maybe it will just make him sulk more and play even more hesitantly. But then, what do I know. I wouldn't have thought his head coach giving him the cold shoulder and not speaking to him for three weeks would help with his development either. So, far I haven't seen any benefits from that treatment. So, I doubt if booing him, while i might make you feel better, will accelerate the development of your former No. 1 overall draft pick - and may have exactly the opposite result. So yeah, speaking as a Blazer fan, booooooo away. Ride the guy relentlessly. Totally break his spirit and send him back to Italy with his tail between his legs. 

BNM


----------



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

I've come to expect nothing from Andrea. He's just an oversized Jason Kapono at best, to bad we passed on Gay and Aldridge.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

i agree with Boob here

andrea is not playing up to expectations.. i do agree, but it was only like two weeks ago he was playing great man to man D on timmy duncan & yao ming... he just needs to get his confidence back... his legs are not into his shot like they used to be... he's playing hard but is also taking alot of risks.. getting into foul trouble won't help you get out of your shooting slump.. or into a rhythm.


----------



## Darman (Jun 29, 2006)

southeasy said:


> i agree with Boob here
> andrea is not playing up to expectations..


I agree with Boob, but I disagree about the expectations: Andrea is playing in a different position from his usual one (and this is what Sam wants from him)... I think it's normal to make mistakes. It's normal to lose self-confidence on offence and to be in foul trouble: and to avoid this situation it's obvious that he tries to not be aggressive on D (rebounds and overall defence help.. usually on the Bosh's men).

He's learning a new way to play basketball: he'll be ok in that position too in 1-2 years... and he's still the guy who lead the Raptors on the past playoff's games.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Bargnani isn't the same as Araujo. Hoffa was like 25 or 26 by the time he was in his 2nd or 3rd year and it was apparant that he isn't going to get much better. Once the realization hits home then fans started to boo out of frustration. If one day the same thing goes for Bargnani, then perhaps we'll see some booing as well. Also despite Bargnani's performance or lack thereof, he is still leaps and bounds better than Araujo. We're talking about couple points and couple of rebounds as a good night for Hoffa, Bargnani has already shown that he has the potential to do much more than what Hoffa never shown.

Even then, most of the booing comes from guys outside of this board. When Hoffa was here, I remember most of us were supportive of him up until the late portions of his stay here. We did criticize his play, but when he did something well it's rarely gone un-noticed.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

imagine Roy, and Bosh on the same team. thats wat u call unstoppable.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

imagine Iguodala, Roy, Granger & Bosh...

ah my bad for bringing that up.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

the guy has definitely had lapses of laziness this season but he's coming out with energy, he's just picking up cheap fouls and not hitting shots right now. Sam will take care of his mistakes with tough love. hopefully Andrea will have learned his lessons for the stretch run and is comfortable in his new role with the Raps. Bargs is super talented, he's just not a very good center right now. at least he has some spring in his step these days.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

and please don't boo the kid. he's having enough troubles with his short leash.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Start Rasho, what is Andrea doing in practice he looks totally clueless offensively when raising his arm for a low past pass


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Because booing will motivate him. Jeez... :nonono:


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

No, but the money he's already making should be motivation enough.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

He's not going to put up much in the way of number, cept when he has a decent shooting night, but I've already seen some signs that he's learning his new role (as a roleplayer 5). Sam doesn't need Andrea for big minutes so he's only going to get a handful every game unless he's playing well. Il Mago will adjust - by season's end.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

you know what, i shouldn't say that. 

don't boo him, though. he'll come around. by the end of the year, imo.

peace


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

What are you saying? We shouldn't boo someone if they're playing without effort or playing below expectations? If we can't boo our players, we shouldn't be able to cheer for them either. We should just be sitting there in silence.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Chan said:


> No, but the money he's already making should be motivation enough.


Just because he's lethargic and isn't playing well doesn't mean he's lacking in motivation. Booing is not the way to motivate a player.

Also, Bargnani is about a million times better than Araujo, with regards to someone's comparison above.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

narrator said:


> Just because he's lethargic and isn't playing well doesn't mean he's lacking in motivation. Booing is not the way to motivate a player.
> 
> Also, Bargnani is about a million times better than Araujo, with regards to someone's comparison above.


Lethargic = lazy. WTF are you talking about?


----------



## NCR (Nov 28, 2007)

I think it's time to move Andrea back to the bench. His production as a starter has been poor and he hasn't been able to avoid early foul trouble.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

NCR said:


> I think it's time to move Andrea back to the bench. His production as a starter has been poor and he hasn't been able to avoid early foul trouble.


His production has been poor, but what are you going to do in 16 minutes a game when you are clearing out so Bosh can drive? Bargs is missing his outside shot, but he has had some nice buckets around the hoop. The problem is we don't run any plays for him down there. When he does get the switch on the pick and roll and takes a smaller man down in the blocks, we take so long to try and get him the ball( if we even try) that he fights for position till he gets called for an offensive foul. We need to get him a few games where he plays 30 minutes, let him foul out, but let him play. Hump has not been all world, Rasho is steady, but not an allstar.....lets give Bargs some real minutes!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Chan said:


> *Lethargic = lazy.* WTF are you talking about?


WTF are you talking about?


----------



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

I don't care if he goes 0-5 is his 15minutes. Just grab a goddam rebound!!! Its ridiculous how his rebounding numbers are so poor. Nate freaking Robinson grabs more boards.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I don't agree with moving Bargnani back to the bench. Unless Colangelo has given up on him, the only way that the Raptors become anything special with Bargnani on the team is if Bargnani improves, and he is not going to improve unless he goes through these rough times. I would just ride it out for the rest of the season and evaluate his future then. It's not like our team can't win with Bargnani struggling, we are still competitive most of the time.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I think Bargnani tries hard, I don't think hes lazy. He is just a laid back guy and player, much like Delfino who Sam criticized in preseason for not going hard in practice i think it was.

Anyways, yes, booing a guy whos biggest problem is confidence would be the best thing for our team, and Andrea. Smart thinking.. :|


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

narrator said:


> WTF are you talking about?


WTF are _you_ talking about?


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Chan said:


> WTF are _you_ talking about?


I'm saying booing isn't a way to motivate a player.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Andrea's last good games coming against two of the best defenses in the league (Boston and Detroit). Man it's good to see him hitting shots and making plays again.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

And people might say: It's only one game! but I believe Andrea has turned the corner and gotten himself out of that winter rut. he's got spring in his step and all it takes is one decent shooting night to get your confidence back. Bucks up next and I think Bargs will step up again.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

it's only one game dude. Let's wait until he puts together 3-5 good games in a row.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

it's true, he played his best offensive vs. defensive teams in detroit & boston, played very strong inside defence on tim duncan & yao ming..

tonight was probably his best all-around game i've seen from him.. 20 points, 7 rebounds, 7 assists? 3 & 3 shy of a triple-double?

Andrea loves this thread.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

seifer0406 said:


> it's only one game dude. Let's wait until he puts together 3-5 good games in a row.


It is, although he has been rebounding better of late..

It's really just the fouls that have been holding him back. Although I'd like to see Sam let him play through it more often. 

I mean how often does he pick up two fouls in the 1st, then doesn't even get to four fouls? Too often.

I believe this game will be the start of something for Andrea. Let's hope, anyway .. heh


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I did not like how Bargnani picked up his 4th foul today. It was on a breakaway and he just bumped Ray Allen and luckily it wasn't an and-1. In that situation he needs to learn to just let go. Allen is like a what, 95% freethrow shooter? Even if you want to foul him, it should be a hard foul where he has no chance of getting the ball in, not a touch foul.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

seifer0406 said:


> I did not like how Bargnani picked up his 4th foul today. It was on a breakaway and he just bumped Ray Allen and luckily it wasn't an and-1. In that situation he needs to learn to just let go. Allen is like a what, 95% freethrow shooter? Even if you want to foul him, it should be a hard foul where he has no chance of getting the ball in, not a touch foul.


Hey, that was almost a clean strip.

Your right though, he probably should have let that one go, or better yet lay him out


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

seifer0406 said:


> it's only one game dude. Let's wait until he puts together 3-5 good games in a row.


why? the name of the game is prediction.

do you think he's going to start stringing good games together or don't you? I think he will. he's not going to put up big numbers every game; that's not his role. will he improve on the first half of his second season? of course he will.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

seeing him move on the court today really struck me. the guy is huge - bigger than KG! - and he can move. he's got a long way to go but he's got two of the game's biggest factors locked,


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

there was one call that might've saved andrea's day against boston: bosh's first foul. i don't know how it was called on bosh, to be honest, i thought it was andrea's foul. must've been a mistake or something. bosh wasn't even in the picture until the whistle had already blown. weird. 

it would've been andrea's second, five minutes into the game, he would've gone to the bench for the rest of the half and who knows how things would've changed from there.

it's important for him to avoid the ticky-tack fouls, though. he seems to have improved somewhat, which is good, and i can only hope he'll improve even more. but they're just dumb fouls. i can't help but think that chris may have affected him here. chris is not a natural basketball player- far less natural than andrea- i expect those kinds of hacks with him (leaving his feet, swiping at the left arm while the ball is in his check's right hand, etc.) but andrea has more intuitive sense than him imo. he shouldn't be making the same mistakes. cheap fouls will kill him as he tries to establish himself in this league.

i hope he can at least revert to the way he was when he got here. chris bosh is not someone to look up to when it comes to this facet of the game, imo.

it's very strange writing about an nba player whose name is andrea.

peace


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Ballocks is right on the money. That Bosh foul should've been on Bargnani, the refs gave the Raptors a break right there. There were a couple plays after that where Doc ordered the guys to go after Bargnani and he avoided a few close ones as well. 

I think Bargnani should watch some tapes of Anderson Varejao. Varejao isn't the most physically intimidating big man out there as well. But he moves his feet and has good anticipation along with Oscar worthy acting skills. If Bargnani can develop something similar to Varejao, it will negate some of the weakness he has on strength and raw athleticism.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

He needs to do what he did last night all the time. He and Bosh should be taking the ball to the hoop ALL the time.

The Raptors should also bring in a coach to teach him footwork in the block, offensively and defensively. Or send him to that big man camp (Pete Newell? I'm blanking on his name). The more moves he has the better.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

narrator said:


> I'm saying booing isn't a way to motivate a player.


**** that man. Unless he's playing for free, he's already supposed to be motivated.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Chan said:


> **** that man. Unless he's playing for free, he's already supposed to be motivated.


How much money though? To some people, getting 10 mil (which Bargnani will earn the very least) is more than enough to live out a comfortable life unless you spend it all on entourage and luxuries. The guy is financially secured.

I hate to break it to you, not everyone in the world have the goal of being the richest as he can be.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Mitchell was talking about Bargnani going to John Lucas' camp this offseason, where TJ is training.

Apparently its a real gutter atmosphere that would toughen almost any human being up.. Sounds good, really hope he goes.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

bigbabyjesus said:


> Mitchell was talking about Bargnani going to John Lucas' camp this offseason, where TJ is training.
> 
> Apparently its a real gutter atmosphere that would toughen almost any human being up.. Sounds good, really hope he goes.


heard an interview on the radio this week, and smitch basically denied that he ever said anything about a plan to send andrea to lucas' camp- or anyone else's. he muttered something about how tj's the only one working with john lucas, or who _will_ work with him, and took exception to the media "hearing what they want to hear, not necessarily the truth".

i don't recall what else he said, sam was half asleep, but he probably refused to comment any further on the topic. he's not an easy interview at 8 in the morning.

at any rate, andrea's not going to houston this summer.

peace


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Well, looks like Bargnani is back into his shell. If he's not going to be aggressive on offense, theres no reason to leave him out there instead of Rasho who's a better defender and rebounder. Bargnani needs to look to go to the basket when he's on the floor.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Poor first half for Bargs. Contested Bogut's hooks but they went in anyway. 

Hopefully he's more of a factor in the 3rd quarter and gets play in the 4th. 

Bargs needs to learn how to move better around the paint. I did see a few plays where he was in motion while Bosh held the ball, preventing the double team from dropping. These nuances of paint play, such as knowing when to dive to the rim and plant are still not ingrained in Andrea but are going to make a huge difference when their second nature is established. 

Andrea's pivoting potential is also largely untapped. He's so long that he doesn't need to be able to jump high off two feet. He just has to be wily and balanced. His reverse spin is non-existent right now. 

He's got a couple rebounds, grabbing them strong with two hands, but just got called on a phantom ticky tack foul putting the body on Bogut.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

His shot's still off. Dude needs to get some arc on that shot.

Another rebound and a nice drive but missed on the layup.

There's a 3


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

AND THE POWER DUNK! I knew he had some lift off two feet.

But picks up the foul


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Mitchell on Bargnani:

"I tell my players this all the time," Mitchell said. "If you want me to judge you on making shots, then you will play as you make shots. But if you want to have an opportunity to remain on the court on the night that you're not making shots -- by rebounding, [playing] defense, help defense, moving without the basketball, being active, getting deflections -- if you want me to judge you on those things which are going to keep you on the court longer, (as opposed to) if you're making shots ... which one do you want? Because you're not going to make shots every night. Does that mean you don't want to play that night? So that's the thing we tell Andrea.

"Everybody's worrying about Andrea. I'm not worried about Andrea. Because I understood a long time ago that Andrea is a young player and that Andrea has added to his game. Now you can't continue to do the same thing in the NBA because people are going to start taking things away from you, so your game has to evolve. And is it painful sometimes? Yes. But what's wrong with a young player going through some struggles? Isn't that what we do in life? Doesn't it build character? Doesn't it make you better when you come out on the other end? Don't it build toughness -- mental toughness -- and don't it make you appreciate everything? Andrea's working harder than he's ever worked before. So those are all the things you want him to learn. And I'm fine with that because his attitude's been great, his work ethic has been great. Him accepting what we're trying to teach him and working on it and bringing it to the practices and to the games has been great. So I look at those four things and I see all positive things. He's got talent, he wants to be great but it takes time. So my whole thing with Andrea is as long as he's in the right frame of mind and continues to get better, he'll make shots eventually."

I think we, as fans, should take the same view. Encourage Bargnani to do the little things if his shot isn't falling. Eventually, his shot will fall consistently. He's too good a shooter for it not to.

Good article by Ian Thomsen. I encourage you all to read it.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

two 7 rebound, semi-strong performances in a row despite early fouls... it's a great start IMO


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

most of his stats were padded in garbage time though. Sam took him out halfway through the first and he didn't see time until the 3rd quarter.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

seifer0406 said:


> How much money though? To some people, getting 10 mil (which Bargnani will earn the very least) is more than enough to live out a comfortable life unless you spend it all on entourage and luxuries. The guy is financially secured.
> 
> I hate to break it to you, not everyone in the world have the goal of being the richest as he can be.


How does that have anything to do with what I said? What he's paid is his motivation.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Chan said:


> How does that have anything to do with what I said? What he's paid is his motivation.


how do you motivate somebody by giving the money before the job is done?

He can average 20 points or average 2 points and he will end up earning the same amount of money. It is the next contract that matters. What I'm saying is, if he is already satisfied with the cash that's already in the bank, then the money isn't a source of motivation.

If your logic works, then there shouldn't be guys like Jerome James and Darius Miles out there who just let themselves go after signing a contract.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

wow. is it just me or is Sam sounding more and more like a HOF coach? he's more and more getting players to buy in and play exciting team basketball. 

andrea has gone from god awful to the cusp of being a solid starting nba center in a couple of months. sam's going to have him battling for the rest of their time together and that has to be the most important thing in the nba. 

bargnani is a beast. he's going to be great. even i was doubting it for a few games but my confidence is back. 

the fact that he's so bad (and yet so good) is actually evidence FOR his potential. there aren't many players you can honestly say that for but i think you can for Bargs. 

the game of basketball comes down to skill refinement and andrea has a beautiful foundation from which to build. 

development comes from hard work. we all know that and as frustrated as we've been with Andrea, it's hard not to see his effort and passion for the game of basketball.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

yeah but bargs got abused by Bogut early in the game and couldn't hit open shots.

i've compared game tapes from last year and andrea's legs just aren't in his shot this year. he's all elbows this season and his shoulders seem to be doing most of the work.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Il mago actually has a ton of work to do on that shot of his. he habitually guides his shot, letting it role off his flick with no legs and no arc. the guy is throwing darts at the back of the rim when he should be lofting balls through their natural arc. 

his potential as a rebounder is significant. he's a scrappy kid. we've mentioned varejao before and that is exactly the kind of rebounder he could become. this is the role sam is shaping him for, in addition to his shooting.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

yeah, andrea actually did a good job on bogut lastnight IMO.. outside of that 1st Q.. he was battling with all the bucks, pushing off on Yi especially.. we need that italian attitude.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

He needs to improve his defensive footwork. His fouls on Bogut were a result of poor positioning.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Chan said:


> How does that have anything to do with what I said? What he's paid is his motivation.


Actually his motivation is winning.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

you should have taken lemarcus aldridge instead of softy european bargnani. he makes bosh look like oakley. omg, rudy gay at sf would have been perfect. to bad you guys screwed up and your team isnt all good


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

great, now that Jizzy has called Bargnani soft, Bargnani is bound to make a drastic turnaround.

It worked for Bosh, it should work for Bargnani as well.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

seifer0406 said:


> how do you motivate somebody by giving the money before the job is done?
> 
> He can average 20 points or average 2 points and he will end up earning the same amount of money. It is the next contract that matters. What I'm saying is, if he is already satisfied with the cash that's already in the bank, then the money isn't a source of motivation.
> 
> If your logic works, then there shouldn't be guys like Jerome James and Darius Miles out there who just let themselves go after signing a contract.


Right, money. It's not the fan's job to motivate him, so boo away.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

seifer0406 said:


> great, now that Jizzy has called Bargnani soft, Bargnani is bound to make a drastic turnaround.
> 
> It worked for Bosh, it should work for Bargnani as well.


bosh didnt have a turn around. he had a good game and then went into chris soft mode.:boxing:]

barninny is a softy euro who will always be a softy soft


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Jizzy said:


> bosh didnt have a turn around. he had a good game and then went into chris soft mode.:boxing:]
> 
> barninny is a softy euro who will always be a softy soft


the player of the week award almost immediately after you called him soft says otherwise.

As I said, you need to make more statements. Almost everything you say turns out to be wrong, so it works in our favor.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Jizzy said:


> you should have taken lemarcus aldridge instead of softy european bargnani. he makes bosh look like oakley. omg, rudy gay at sf would have been perfect. to bad you guys screwed up and your team isnt all good


*Checks where the nets are in the east standings* :lol: 


seriously you got enough issues to deal with in Jersey to worry about what were doing I think you should stick to your own side of the forum


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Mr_B said:


> *Checks where the nets are in the east standings* :lol:
> 
> 
> seriously you got enough issues to deal with in Jersey to worry about what were doing I think you should stick to your own side of the forum


ive given up on the nets so i dont care, really. im concerned about the raptors and you should be to


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

seifer0406 said:


> the player of the week award almost immediately after you called him soft says otherwise.
> 
> *As I said, you need to make more statements. Almost everything you say turns out to be wrong, so it works in our favor*.


hmm...what about last year in the playoffs?:jam:


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Jizzy said:


> hmm...what about last year in the playoffs?:jam:


Even the Nets win one of these days.

You would probably predict the Nets to win against anybody anyway. It's more blind homerism than judgment.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

Jizzy have you even watched a Toronto game in the past month? two? ever? they are playing amazing, great wins over the celtics & milwaukee... earlier over portland

bargnani was getting very physical with bogut & yi.. **** is turning around & your just looking dumb & unfounded with your shoulda, coulda, woulda, foolishness.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jizzy said:


> bosh didnt have a turn around. he had a good game and then went into chris soft mode.:boxing:]
> 
> barninny is a softy euro who will always be a softy soft


Coming from the guy who touted Nenad as one of the best young bigs in the league until a few months ago, and tried to explain how Nachbar was a great bench player.

Look at the kettle, I bet its black.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jizzy said:


> ive given up on the nets so i dont care, really. im concerned about the raptors and you should be to


What a true fan. Team starts to lose and you go from calling everyone who doesnt like the team haters to jumping ship.

Whos your favorite team now little guy?


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

I hope that Jizzy is happy with the V(W)ince of old! Man does Carter ever look like the player he was in his last year or two as a Raptor.....no heart, no desire, no defense....I am very glad we shipped that guy out of town. 

Enjoy the decline of the Nets as we watch our team slowly get better and better.....we are winning ball games with our back-up point guard and a 27 year old no name rookie in the starting lineup. Bargs is figuring out the center position, Ford will be back to add depth, Delfino is turning into a very nice 6th man, Bosh is making a living at the free throw line, Parker has been the glue guy, Rasho gives us that vet big man presence, Huphries is or energy big, and Kapono can not be left open......I say we are in good shape.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Coming from the guy who touted Nenad as one of the best young bigs in the league until a few months ago, and tried to explain how Nachbar was a great bench player.
> 
> Look at the kettle, I bet its black.


:thumbdown:


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

R-Star said:


> What a true fan. Team starts to lose and you go from calling everyone who doesnt like the team haters to jumping ship.
> 
> Whos your favorite team now little guy?


i didnt jump ship, im a nets fan still. i just want them to tank, big guy


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

billfindlay10 said:


> I hope that Jizzy is happy with the V(W)ince of old! Man does Carter ever look like the player he was in his last year or two as a Raptor.....no heart, no desire, no defense....I am very glad we shipped that guy out of town.
> 
> Enjoy the decline of the Nets as we watch our team slowly get better and better.....we are winning ball games with our back-up point guard and a 27 year old no name rookie in the starting lineup. Bargs is figuring out the center position, Ford will be back to add depth, Delfino is turning into a very nice 6th man, Bosh is making a living at the free throw line, Parker has been the glue guy, Rasho gives us that vet big man presence, Huphries is or energy big, and Kapono can not be left open......I say we are in good shape.



you guys are lucky you dont have vincey, we're stuck with him :boohoo:


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

they're tanking it alright. 9 in a row sweetheart.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Jizzy said:


> you guys are lucky you dont have vincey, we're stuck with him :boohoo:


And now it looks like they are shopping Kidd and are going to blow up the team....You guys sure did get the best of the Carter trade:eek8:


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

SkywalkerAC said:


> why? the name of the game is prediction.
> 
> do you think he's going to start stringing good games together or don't you? I think he will. he's not going to put up big numbers every game; that's not his role. will he improve on the first half of his second season? of course he will.


I don't like to toot my own horn (more than twice a day) but my prediction that Andrea had turned the corner has been accurate thus far. The guy is battling, finding his shot, and getting more and more comfortable in his role as center.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

The Italian Stallion is starting to shift into another gear, let's call it a canter. 

Rebounding numbers aren't really there but his current rebounding is like night and day compared to his slump. He's playing the best defense of his career and he's found his shot.

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

Andrea is avg something like 18.6 PPG & 4.5 RPG in the past 8 games.. that is ontop of playing the center position, and basically impressing every toronto fan w/ his defence on yao ming, tim duncan & al jefferson to name a few.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

southeasy said:


> Andrea is avg something like 18.6 PPG & 4.5 RPG in the past 8 games.. that is ontop of playing the center position, and basically impressing every toronto fan w/ his defence on yao ming, tim duncan & al jefferson to name a few.


And how about closing out on the three point line on Marcus Williams, then moving his feet to stop the drive and draw the charge! His "D" has gotten much better. I think that his banged up knee was bothering him more then we knew.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

billfindlay10 said:


> And how about closing out on the three point line on Marcus Williams, then moving his feet to stop the drive and draw the charge! His "D" has gotten much better. I think that his banged up knee was bothering him more then we knew.


definitely, we haven't ever seen him focus in like that.

he was so active vs. jersey, i was loving it.

it came to a boiling point when an already frusterated RJ drove into the lane & was swatted to hell by bargnani from the blindside, layed him out on the floor, that was good times :biggrin:


----------

